# Kernel does not have unload support.

## usaims

I am not able to unload modules and I have enabled unloading module support in the kernel and copied the bzImage to /boot/kernel after the make -j2 and rebooted. 

localhost linux # rmmod cisco_ipsec

FATAL: Kernel does not have unload support.

localhost linux # grep -i module .config

# Loadable module support

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

localhost linux # uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.16-gentoo-r13 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jul 16 17:11:06 EDT 2006 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GNU/Linux

What am I doing wrong?

usaims

----------

## NeddySeagoon

usaims,

The kernel you are running now was made  at Sun Jul 16 17:11:06 EDT 2006, so you are not installing your new kernel properly.

What is the timestamp on the file /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage ?

Thats what your new kernel is called after its compiled but before its copied to root.

If the date and time are close to  Jul 16 17:11, the build failed. If its when you expect it to be (Aug ?), the install went wrong.

Did you mount /boot for the install ?

Did you use the right filename for the new kernel in /boot ?

Did you need to update grub.conf because you used a new name ?

Post the output of 

```
ls -l /boot
```

and your grub.conf for more specific help.

----------

## usaims

localhost boot # ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2017223 Aug  2 00:07 /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

localhost boot #

localhost boot # ls -l

total 8676

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      28 Jul 28 16:42 System.map -> System.map-2.6.16-gentoo-r13

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  935901 Jul 28 16:42 System.map-2.6.16-gentoo-r13

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      24 Jul 28 16:42 config -> config-2.6.16-gentoo-r13

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   31915 Jul 28 16:42 config-2.6.16-gentoo-r13

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2017223 Aug  2 00:10 kernel

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1939162 Jul 23 11:52 kernel_07-25-06

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1957189 Jul 25 17:49 kernel_07-28

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      25 Jul 28 16:42 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.16-gentoo-r13

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1972372 Jul 28 16:42 vmlinuz-2.6.16-gentoo-r13

localhost boot #

I can find grub.conf

localhost boot # find / -name grub.conf -print

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/hdb3             26792252   3372516  22058736  14% /

udev                    452436        64    452372   1% /dev

shm                     452436         0    452436   0% /dev/shm

----------

## sfragis

 *usaims wrote:*   

> I am not able to unload modules and I have enabled unloading module support in the kernel and copied the bzImage to /boot/kernel after the make -j2 and rebooted.
> 
> 

 

This doesn't sound accurate. As root, once you've mounted /boot, try:

```

$ make clean         # maybe it's not necessary...

$ make -j2

$ make install

$ make modules_install

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost linux # rmmod cisco_ipsec
> 
> FATAL: Kernel does not have unload support.
> ...

 

Does it happen only with cisco_ipsec module?

Have you tried "modprobe -r cisco_ipsec"?

----------

## sfragis

 *usaims wrote:*   

> localhost boot # ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2017223 Aug  2 00:07 /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Please, paste the content of /boot/grub/grub.conf here.

From what you've posted, it turns out you are booting the vmlinuz-2.6.16-gentoo-r13 kernel which is older than your last compiled one.

Maybe you have copied /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage to /boot/kernel but have not updated grub.

----------

